# Repticon-Baltimore 1/21,1/22



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey froggers come on by to see us at Repticon in Baltimore this weekend.I will have a huge selection of top quality cb dart frogs for sale along with some really nice Neo.bromeliads,potted plants,plant cuttings,over stuffed bags of clean live oak leaves,almond leaves,fruitfly cultures,isopods,springtails! This is a great chance to shake off that cabin fever and have some fun! See you this weekend!
Ron(Tropical Visions)


----------

